
Show HN: Minimalist open source gdocs like editor, 91 LOC - lecarore
https://simpletext.link
======
lecarore
Hi, author here, I started this project 8 hours ago to solve one very specific
problem : organizing a small event with friends in a WhatsApp group. Keeping a
list of "who brings what" up to date was a pain. Simply opening this link
gives you a plain text, real time editor that you can share in your WhatsApp
group, and get all the updates in one place.

The code is very tiny, because it lies on the shoulders of two giants :
MeteorJS and Quill

If I see some interest, I'll develop it further.

